# Relative or Absolute?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I have a rather simple question, what is the difference in Absolute and Relative volume settings, I noticed most if not all refer to the volume levels as Relative settings -dB as opposed to +dB. I hope I am not showing my ignorance here with this question. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not around my system at the moment to check my settings but I believe it is relative so I know were I am from reference level. I actually never play anything at reference levels as it is too loud for me, I generally stay about -15 to -10db from reference.

I have not used the absolute volume setting in years as it is more common to refer to the relative volume setting when talking to other's on the audio forums. If you have a reference volume point then everyone will know what your referring to as far as volume is concerned.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sub_crazy said:


> I am not around my system at the moment to check my settings but I believe it is relative so I know were I am from reference level. I actually never play anything at reference levels as it is too loud for me, I generally stay about -15 to -10db from reference.
> 
> I have not used the absolute volume setting in years as it is more common to refer to the relative volume setting when talking to other's on the audio forums. If you have a reference volume point then everyone will know what your referring to as far as volume is concerned.


Thanks Mike, that's the reason I asked because everyone here seems to use reference level in relative numbers -dB. I listen at +62 to 65 dB absolute levels for most of my sources (digital) and analog a bit higher. When refering to reference level I would assume this is 75dB? I don't know why there are two volume choices, relative and absolute, is the relative just a prefered method or is there something significant from a relative point of view?
Jeff


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Reference levels is 105db peaks or as THX puts it: _*THX Certified Receivers reproduce studio Reference Level, 85dB SPL with 20dB of headroom.*_

You can find out more here: http://www.thx.com/consumer/thx-technology/thx-reference-level/

Usually for most THX receivers and most that are not you calibrate each speaker and subs to 75db's but that puts them at 105 db peaks when at 0 reference level. So that would mean if you are listening at -10 from reference it is 75db SPL with 95db peaks and so on. 

I really would have no idea how loud you are playing your system at if you told me +62 since the norm is listening at relative levels. I would know exactly what you were talking about if you said you listen at -15 and so would everyone else related to this hobby, I guess that is why it is the norm.

I never really thought about it though so good you brought it up.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sub_crazy said:


> Reference levels is 105db peaks or as THX puts it: _*THX Certified Receivers reproduce studio Reference Level, 85dB SPL with 20dB of headroom.*_
> 
> You can find out more here: http://www.thx.com/consumer/thx-technology/thx-reference-level/
> 
> ...


Mike, thank you for the excellent explanation, I will take some measurements in both relative and absolute and find out at what levels I am actually listening at, it seems the relative makes better sense with comparing to reference levels. Thanks again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Always happy to help:T


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

sub_crazy said:


> Always happy to help:T


Indeed you did my friend....


----------

